# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  how does k1 media work?

## xconnect.

i am just very curious that how does k1 media work. does it work biologically or mechnically?

----------


## Navanod

Its a biological filter

----------


## vannel

There's alot of information online about how K1 media works and how efficient it is in being a pure biological filter. It is known that many water treatment facilities use this media in huge amounts and with good results. The basis of this type of filter is that the beneficial bacteria that populates surfaces in your tank is more efficient when they are "young". Hence, the movement of K1 media in your filter will result in a constant "knocking" and "rubbing" of each K1 media with another. This harsh environment for bacteria means that your bacteria colony will be kept young, since the older ones will be knocked off.

I'm not 100% sure if my information is correct, but, that's what I learnt from setting up my own DIY K1 media filter using a small water bottle.

----------


## Navanod

K1 media is meant to be used in a fluidized bed reactor and it is not the only media available for such reactors.
Seachem makes a very fine media called Purigen, also meant for use in a fluidized bed reactor.

So before investing in K1, we have to invest in a fluidized bed reactor first.

----------


## darrentyl

Can we just have it in the prefilter?

----------


## Navanod

The water flow would have to churn the K1 media around for it to work properly.
Some use airpumps, some use a reactor with waterflow.

A prefilter may work, but not ideal.

----------


## darrentyl

I tried to have the k1 media placed in the Eheim 2217 but seems like the media is not moving as it suppose to be. In the end give up.




> The water flow would have to churn the K1 media around for it to work properly.
> Some use airpumps, some use a reactor with waterflow.
> 
> A prefilter may work, but not ideal.

----------


## bravobb

I heard that the BB in the K1 will be lost if there is no more movement. 
Wonder how true is that ? So meaning if we stop the air pump for a few hours or so, then we have to restart the whole process to get BB cutivate again... ?

----------


## BFG

Was K1 supposed to be used in freshwater setup? My understanding was it was to be used in conjunction with bio pellet. The beneficial bacteria would feed off the bio pellet. As the population increase, the k1 media is supposed to contain the beneficial bacteria. The by product from this process is supposed to be removed by a protein skimmer. This was mainly used in a marine setup.

----------


## limz_777

k1 medias originated from a waste water treatment company , use later by koi keepers

----------


## BFG

Will look into that.

----------


## tetrakid

No matter what the media, it is of utmost importance to ensure generous oygenation. 

Bacteria colonies will not survive without adequate oxygen. Oxygen is life.  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

> No matter what the media, it is of utmost importance to ensure generous oygenation. 
> 
> Bacteria colonies will not survive without adequate oxygen. Oxygen is life.


Suddenly you give me an idea... Thank you.

----------


## hardric

Go to youtube. Lots of examples of how to create a K1 moving media filter. All you need is a bottle, the media &amp; an air pump.

By the not all bacteria require lots of oxygen. Anaerobic bacteria do not require oxygen. In fact, oxygen might kill them. For example, the bacteria that removes nitrate. So Tetrakid's statement is wrong.

----------

